# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > سوال: منظور از لودر و دامپر چیه و چطوری میشه نوشت ؟(کلیات و جزییات )

## mirage0411

سلام.
منظور از loader و memory dumper چیه و چه کاربردهایی تو مهندسی معکوس دارند و چطوری میشه با زبانی مانند سی پ پ نوشت؟

----------


## stackprogramer

loader یک برنامه است یک startup flow یک برنامه را می تونه ادیت کنه کلا ان را دور می زنه مثلا قراره نرم افزار قبل شروع لایسنس چک باشه تو استارت اپ حذفش می کنیم...
dumper هم تمام برنامه را داخل یک ترمینال به صورت مد های مختلف اسکی و ... می شه دید کد اسمبلی و .......کلا برای پیدا کردن پسوورد و لایسنس خیلی مفیده
کلا این کار بهشتش داخل لینوکس است دستورات ترمینال داخل لینوکس این کار ها را می کند
یک اموزش ساده و راه انداز رو سایت جادی است داخل قسمت ویدیو کست هاش

----------


## mirage0411

ممنون . میشه توضیح بیشتر و آماتوری تری ارایه بدید .

----------


## stackprogramer

سلام،پادکست را ببینید همه سوالتون رفع می شه

----------


## mirage0411

پادکست رو دیدم . در حقیقت dump کردن همون patch کردن فایل اجرایی هست . بخشی از برنامه رو ادیت می کنن.

----------


## Nima NT

> پادکست رو دیدم . در حقیقت dump کردن همون patch کردن فایل اجرایی هست . بخشی از برنامه رو ادیت می کنن.


دوست عزیز dump کردن به استخراج اطلاعات از حافظه اطلاق میشه و ربطی به Patch کردن فایل نداره

----------


## mirage0411

متاسفانه اطلاعات ریادی نتونستم گیر بیارم .
لودر در حقیقت برنامه رو لوود می کنه و استارت می کنه . مثلا وقتی در مورد لودر ویندوز بحث میشه منظور چیه ؟

----------


## C3phalex1n_0x

لودر اسمش گواه همه چیز هست، یعنی راه انداز یا بارگزار. شما باید ابتدا مشخص کنید تعریف لودر رو برای چه کانتکستی می خواهید؟ طراحی بدافزار یا نرم افزار؟ هر کدام از این کانتکست ها تعریف مجزایی برای بارگزار/راه انداز/ لودر دارند. در مورد دامپر یا رونوشت بردار هم این مورد کاملا صادق هست. در یک کانتکست دامپر یعنی استخراج یا روبرداری از اطلاعات خام درون حافظه در کانتکست دیگر یعنی مشاهده کدها در حالت اسکی برای هانت کردن کلمه عبورها و مقادیر عبوری به پشته و....

----------


## pcrlth0n

سلام.
لودر ویندوز:
در هنگام اجرای یک فایل اجرایی ، لودر ویندوز شروع به ساخت فضایی در حافظه ی مجازی برای پروسس می کند سپس فایل اجرایی از دیسک به این حافظه مپ میشه. به این صورت که:
لودر سعی میکنه تا فایل اجرایی از  base address مشخص شده لود کنه (که توی هدره این آدرس) بعد سراغ section table میره و هر سکشن رو در آدرسی که با اضافه کردن( RVA سکشن به base address )بدست میاد مپ میکنه.بعد سراغimport table میره و dll های مورد نظر رو لود میکنه و در ادامه IAT رو فیکس میکنه و...
 اگه توضیحات کامل میخای در مورد لودر ویندوز بهت ARTeam PE Tutorial رو پیشنهاد میکنم. یه قسمت در این مورد داره که با کمی جزییات توضیح داده.
موفق باشی.

----------

